
Integrating Yahoo BOSS Search in a Django site in 5 easy steps - Peter Krantz - iamelgringo
http://www.peterkrantz.com/2008/yahoo-boss-in-django/
======
vlad
It looks like something broke since the author wrote the article, and he
reverted to using Google. Example links lead to blank results, while the
search box on top of every page of the web site mentioned in the article leads
to Google-powered search results. Anybody have luck with integrating YBoss
results?

~~~
anotherjesse
I used YBOSS on a prototype of a firefox extension -
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9986>

It works ok, the main issues are:

* the results are not as good as yahoo's real results

* about 10% of the time the yahoo click-through url is incorrect (meaning instead of seeing the result you see a yahoo error page).

I've since rewritten it to use Google's "AJAX" API (which is just JSON). Check
out the flash section for how to get the JSON directly.

~~~
sh1mmer
Disclaimer: Putting on my Yahoo! Developer Network hat

We'd love to hear more feedback like this. If we don't know that something
isn't quite right we can't fix it. If there are things we can improve for you
unless you tell us we can't do them.

I've emailed you hopefully we can work through this list and get them all
fixed :)

